# My wife and her ex



## stephenataylor3rd (Nov 29, 2021)

So my wife is 15 years older than me. We got married 3 years ago.I have one child and she has 2 children. About 2 years ago she begged me to let her ex boyfriend boyfriend stay for a few months till he got on his feet, Because he was and her children's life for most of their time living. I said no for a while and finally gave in, why I do not know. Now it's to the point where My wife and him Are hanging out With the kids and without the kids. Now I am trying to get rid of him out of the picture picture and my wife and her daughters are fighting me on it. My wife keeps saying I'm in secure, but I'm telling her this situation is not morally correct and we do not agree on these terms. I found lingerie in the house that I did not buy and and a Condom Box with 2 missing condoms. How do I get him out of my house until I figure out what to do with my Psychopathic narcissistic wife?


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

You know what to do with your psychopathic narcissistic wife….


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Throw them all out and file for divorce.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

stephenataylor3rd said:


> So my wife is 15 years older than me. We got married 3 years ago.I have one child and she has 2 children. About 2 years ago she begged me to let her ex boyfriend boyfriend stay for a few months till he got on his feet, Because he was and her children's life for most of their time living. I said no for a while and finally gave in, why I do not know. Now it's to the point where My wife and him Are hanging out With the kids and without the kids. Now I am trying to get rid of him out of the picture picture and my wife and her daughters are fighting me on it. My wife keeps saying I'm in secure, but I'm telling her this situation is not morally correct and we do not agree on these terms. I found lingerie in the house that I did not buy and and a Condom Box with 2 missing condoms. How do I get him out of my house until I figure out what to do with my Psychopathic narcissistic wife?


You’re in the situation because you made a series of bad decisions. Learn and be better. 

First of all, why the hell did you marry woman 15 years older than you? That’s a really bad idea on a number of levels. It is also an indication of desperation and lack of options on your part.

Obviously you are not leading your marriage/family. 
Allowing your wife to maintain a friendship with an ex-boyfriend is a very foolish idea, but letting him move in is beyond idiotic, and weak.
And it shows that you have no ability to enforce boundaries in your marriage / relationship. The fact that you’re having trouble getting rid of him now is further evidence that you have no power in your marriage.

You need to get strong and take control of this situation immediately. Honestly, this whole situation seems so dysfunctional that you’re probably best just pulling the plug on the whole thing.

You don’t need to get rid of the ex-boyfriend, you need to get rid of your wife and her daughters. The ex boyfriend will go with them.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Why marry a woman 15 years older than him? Because he did. Not all such marriages end in disaster. The age difference isnt the problem here. It's the morality difference that's the issue.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Simple -- tell her he leaves or you. What she is doing is BS and cheating. 


stephenataylor3rd said:


> I found lingerie in the house that I did not buy and and a Condom Box with 2 missing condoms.


What did she say when you confronted her with this? Come on, you know what is going on. See a lawyer and get your plans together and then give her the ultimatum. However, even if he LEAVES -- do you really think she will stop seeing him?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Why marry a woman 15 years older than him? Because he did. Not all such marriages end in disaster. The age difference isnt the problem here. It's the morality difference that's the issue.


Absolutely. Some marriages with larger age gaps actually work. Not all men are after a young bimbo.


----------



## manowar (Oct 3, 2020)

I hope you are making this up. Playing a little joke on us.



stephenataylor3rd said:


> I said no for a while and finally gave in, why I do not know.


Look up the Love/provider Dichotomy. You are a beta provider.



stephenataylor3rd said:


> I'm telling her this situation is not morally correct


See above. The other guy is the Lover and you are the wallet. This is why you were brought in. Im sure you are also a nice guy. Come on man.... Throw them the fk out and let the other man open his wallet, pay the bills, medical coverage, insurance, shelter. You've also been cucked in your own home..... Does morally correct mean that you are a nice guy doormat. Why are you allowing this?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

You allowed another man into your house and he is VERY LIKELY screwing your wife.

And, she is very happy with the arrangement!

Divorce this woman ASAP, no ifs, ands, or buts; and, no more whiffs of butts.


----------



## rugswept (May 8, 2019)

Wow. Stopped reading. Yikes. 
It's time for your now ex-Wife go off full time with the Ex. 
Offload the whole mob, right now, today, please. OVAH. 
Oli Oli Entry ... everybody out.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Uh huh. Well, alrighty then.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Move him into the master bedroom with your wife and start serving them both breakfast there every morning.
Try wearing a French Maid outfit while you do, or.....


Grow a spine and a testicle or two.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

I am getting a mental image of her driving around with your ball sack hanging off her rear view mirror. Kick his ass out of "your" home now! Then follow that up by kicking the rest of them out as well. sheesh!


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Not all men are after a young_* bimbo*_.


Diana, I agree with with most of your post.
By the way, the woman that was the love of my life was few years older than me.
But.........not all young women deserve the above said adjective.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

If his name is not on the lease, there is nothing stopping you from tossing all his crap out into yard and locking the door. 

If she and the kids protest, they can join him in the yard. If he refuses to leave, call the police and report him for trespassing. 

But this isn't really about how to get him out of the house. This is about you being weak and spineless and your complete lack of self esteem and self determination. 

In fact if this thread is even for real, which I hope it is not, this is probably one of the worst cases of complete lack of moral courage and self esteem I have seen here. 

IMHO your best option is to leave yourself and let him deal with her and you get into some intensive therapy to determine why you are so desperate and weak that you would put yourself in this situation to begin with. 

And while you're in therapy, get yourself into the gym or better yet an MMA program and learn to stand up for yourself and how to kick some azz. 

I'm assuming you were raised by a single mother and had a bunch of sisters. One of the best things you can do is to get around some other men...... heterosexual men that do masculine things and can help you get your balls back.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

ElOtro said:


> Diana, I agree with with most of your post.
> By the way, the woman that was the love of my life was few years older than me.
> But.........not all young women deserve the above said adjective.


By her statement...a woman his own age would be a bimbo.


----------



## HappilyMarried1 (Jul 21, 2021)

stephenataylor3rd said:


> So my wife is 15 years older than me. We got married 3 years ago.I have one child and she has 2 children. About 2 years ago she begged me to let her ex boyfriend boyfriend stay for a few months till he got on his feet, Because he was and her children's life for most of their time living. I said no for a while and finally gave in, why I do not know. Now it's to the point where My wife and him Are hanging out With the kids and without the kids. Now I am trying to get rid of him out of the picture picture and my wife and her daughters are fighting me on it. My wife keeps saying I'm in secure, but I'm telling her this situation is not morally correct and we do not agree on these terms. I found lingerie in the house that I did not buy and and a Condom Box with 2 missing condoms. How do I get him out of my house until I figure out what to do with my Psychopathic narcissistic wife?


This is one of the craziest things I have heard, but let me ask you a few questions. 1) Does your wife work? 2) Does he work? 3) Does he pay any of the housing cost or utilities?


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

HappilyMarried1 said:


> This is one of the craziest things I have heard, but let me ask you a few questions. 1) Does your wife work? 2) Does he work? 3) Does he pay any of the housing cost or utilities?


I think you already know the answers. 

Or at least project with 95% likelihood.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ElOtro said:


> Diana, I agree with with most of your post.
> By the way, the woman that was the love of my life was few years older than me.
> But.........not all young women deserve the above said adjective.


Not all but quite a few.


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Not all but quite a few.


I don´t think so.
Again, not because my mating prefferences are younger women.
In fact, were ladies of my own generation cos my own enough reasons.
That includded young ones......when I also was a young man (as I´m not by these days, I may say).
And regarding your opinions, you are entitled to have them but......I dare to gently dissagree.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@stephenataylor3rd Never mind about your wife and her ex, What are you going to do about you and your ex? Well, your ex-to-be?

See a divorce lawyer before the end of the week. Protect yourself legally.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

How in the hell do men out there get themselves into this type of situation? It is absolute ******** unless the husband is into being cuckold!

Just to put it bluntly. You allowed and created this situation, you failed by not having any common sense. What Was going through your head to think that this was ok? I could understand and mutual friend for a couple of days. You allowed someone she was involved with to live with the two of you. WTF

Find your self respect and kick them both out of your home.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> Uh huh. Well, alrighty then.


Holiday break.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

stephenataylor3rd said:


> So my wife is 15 years older than me. We got married 3 years ago.I have one child and she has 2 children. About 2 years ago she begged me to let her ex boyfriend boyfriend stay for a few months till he got on his feet, Because he was and her children's life for most of their time living. I said no for a while and finally gave in, why I do not know. Now it's to the point where My wife and him Are hanging out With the kids and without the kids. Now I am trying to get rid of him out of the picture picture and my wife and her daughters are fighting me on it. My wife keeps saying I'm in secure, but I'm telling her this situation is not morally correct and we do not agree on these terms. I found lingerie in the house that I did not buy and and a Condom Box with 2 missing condoms. How do I get him out of my house until I figure out what to do with my Psychopathic narcissistic wife?


So a couple asked you to pay their rent?

Come on dude? What the hell? How young are you?

I would personally just stop paying rent and look to move out.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

jlg07 said:


> Simple -- tell her he leaves or you. What she is doing is BS and cheating.
> 
> What did she say when you confronted her with this? Come on, you know what is going on. See a lawyer and get your plans together and then give her the ultimatum. However, even if he LEAVES -- do you really think she will stop seeing him?


NOOOO!
tell her he leaves, or kick them BOTH out of your house! (it is your house, right?)


----------

